# Introducing Kiki



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Here are some pics of our 18 week old Abyssinian kitten Kiki!

That's our neighbour's cat on the other side of the window - he's about 4 times her size!

In the last picture she's browsing pet forums!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

She stunning, love the pic of her looking at the other cat and the last one especially made me giggle with the footsies sticking in the air :thumbup:


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

I love the pic with her resting her feet up like shes had a hard working day :lol:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> I love the pic with her resting her feet up like shes had a hard working day :lol:


Didn't you know all cats have hard working days :lol:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous love abys


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Omg she is beautiful and I love the big rabbit feet:lol:

Angie xx


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

absolutely stunning


----------



## meezer (Jan 29, 2011)

:001_wub:She's beautiful.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_wub::001_wub: I love Abys :thumbup::001_tt1:
That last photo is brilliant :lol:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

stunning :001_wub: I LOVE abbys im coming to kitten-nap her!!! :laugh:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: brill pics :thumbup:


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Kiki is lovely. That last piccie is a joy.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ahh she is stunning,the last pic is so cute! they are a really nice breed of cat,very extrovert, does she like climbing on everything? and help you unpacking your shopping.

Izzie


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone! :thumbup:

She's a real character! She's very affectionate and despite what people say about Aby's she's a real lap cat and spreads her love around with plenty of head rubs and nose biting! 

She's a busybody and likes to be part of whatever is going on. She enjoys climbing up the curtains at every opportunity, we're waiting for her cat tree to be delivered - it can't come soon enough!


----------

